# CarPro Reload



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Is any one can explain to me what is CarPro Reload? I see some used it as a sealant other say its an excellent QD. I would appreciate if some one can give more information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a sealant. By no means a super sealant. It is a wipe on wipe off product that provides more protection than a QD. I've had it last one+ months as a stand alone LSP.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Good question, because depending upon your perspective, it's either or both...

CarPro ReLoad is a waterborne product that was originally designed to maintain the beading/sheeting performance of CarPro CQuartz. This is because even once the beading of long-term coatings like this starts to fall down, there's still a resilient layer of silica left protecting the paint. It's a shame to re-do the coating before you have to, so most nano-coating companies make a product to prop-up this aspect of the coating, and ReLoad is simply CarPro's version. Does this make it a QD or a spray sealant? In the realm of nano-coatings, its job is as a quick detailer. In the realm of normal LSP's it's a sealant, because it won't bond properly to waxes or polymer sealants, and is best applied on bare paint or on top of coatings. Because of the technology it is based on, and also designed to work with, it will last longer and offer more protection than a normal silicone-polymer QD (Let's say Zaino Z-8, or Chemical Guy's V7.) if you decide to use it as a stand-alone LSP. This in many people's eyes makes it a spray sealant. However, within the scope of nano-coatings, it is merely a product to use to maintain an aspect of what is really providing the protection. Thus, it was intended as a kind of 'Super QD' for CarPro's 'Super Coating'. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's very well explained by Steampunk. 

I use it as a stand alone sealant, the benefits are that you can apply it to glass, rubber, trim, wheels and paint, so the whole car and in damp conditions which is great for this time of year. It only takes 10 minutes to do the whole car which is a real bonus. I'm getting approx 8 weeks protection but I recon that would be a lot more in the summer.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Same as gonzo...

Get about 8 weeks of quality beading, easy spray on wipe off application.

It is a great stand alone sealant, and even better on top of CQuatrz for top ups.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the above post have summed it up pretty well- thanks guys! :thumb:

The reality is that is just as good (if not better) that most stand-alone sealants/waxes but with the ease of application of a QD (spray and wipe). All the benefit of a sealant, with all the ease of a QD! 

Andy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

One of my best qd


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> One of my best qd


No! you mean spray sealant


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> Good question, because depending upon your perspective, it's either or both...
> In the realm of normal LSP's it's a sealant, because it won't bond properly to waxes or polymer sealants, and is best applied on bare paint or on top of coatings.
> Hopefully this helps...
> 
> Steampunk


Is this really true? I thought that it work well topping up your wax/sealant.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Is this really true? I thought that it work well topping up your wax/sealant.


Seems so, CarPro havnt corrected him so it seems it either a stand alone sealant or a qd on top on the CQuartz style coatings :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Is this really true? I thought that it work well topping up your wax/sealant.





WashMitt said:


> Seems so, CarPro havnt corrected him so it seems it either a stand alone sealant or a qd on top on the CQuartz style coatings :thumb:


I have (and do) use it quite happily on top of sealants and waxes and it bonds perfectly well (from polymer based sealants to high % carnuba waxes). It is easy to look at the base ingredients of products and come to premature conclusions but the reality (proved via real world testing) is that it will work better than any other 'top-up product' out there. :thumb:

Sorry for not clarifying earlier. 

Andy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> I have (and do) use it quite happily on top of sealants and waxes and it bonds perfectly well (from polymer based sealants to high % carnuba waxes). It is easy to look at the base ingredients of products and come to premature conclusions but the reality (proved via real world testing) is that it will work better than any other 'top-up product' out there. :thumb:
> 
> Sorry for not clarifying earlier.
> 
> Andy


Nice to know. How long it would last when using top of wax compared bare paint?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Nice to know. How long it would last when using top of wax compared bare paint?


Up to 8 weeks and 12 weeks respectively. Others have seen more but we try to manage expectations. :speechles

Andy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

amiller said:


> Up to 8 weeks and 12 weeks respectively. Others have seen more but we try to manage expectations. :speechles
> 
> Andy


When topping wax 8 weeks? Bare paint up to 12?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

On unprepared paint bar a thorough wash, for pure test sake I had just over 16 weeks peak running time of a double coat of relaod on a regular car I maintain. Plenty of BS and misinformation about with soooooo many products these days. Relaod will not and does not interfere with majority of LSP's which is why its a no brainer to have in your armoury as a quick pick me up when LSP is degrading somewhat. Can be applied wet or dry. Either way it is not like a QD IMO, its more an apply and buff product so either an applicator or second microfibre is used. You can have a car LSP'd up within a few minutes. Improves gloss levels and water behaviour is outstanding considering how easy it is to use let alone the fact its a water based product.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

sm81 said:


> When topping wax 8 weeks? Bare paint up to 12?


I can't believe you are still asking even more questions about reload !! Why not just purchase a sample size bottle and try it that way you will know if the product is for you or not simples !!!!


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

Bought a sample bottle of Reload and used it today for the first time. I applied 2 coats on top of a layer of Naviwax Dark onto my A5. It started to rain within an hour and to say the water falls off the car is an understatement. Even my wife commented on the water action when we returned home this evening.

Is it a sealant, is it a QD, I have no idea, but what I can vouch for is that it is damn good!! Would love to post some photos, but it is absolutely peeing it down here!

Get yourself a sample bottle and you'll never look back.

David


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mmmmmmm reload.


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

Ooh Gonzo, you tease!!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

neil b said:


> I can't believe you are still asking even more questions about reload !! Why not just purchase a sample size bottle and try it that way you will know if the product is for you or not simples !!!!


I have bought it already. Whole litre! But I haven't still haven't use it and don't wan't to give false claims about it durability when using it to my customers cars.:thumb:

Take it easy boy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Mmmmmmm reload.


Where did you buy that one? They have change spray head? I have 
better spray head (canyon?)


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> I have (and do) use it quite happily on top of sealants and waxes and it bonds perfectly well (from polymer based sealants to high % carnuba waxes). It is easy to look at the base ingredients of products and come to premature conclusions but the reality (proved via real world testing) is that it will work better than any other 'top-up product' out there. :thumb:
> 
> Sorry for not clarifying earlier.
> 
> Andy


I stand corrected. Though to the best of my understanding, it would form the strongest 'bond' to either bare paint, or CQuartz. This in turn would yield the best durability from the product. As an example you can apply an acrylic sealant like Dodo-Juice Supernatural Acrylic-Spritz over a wax; however that doesn't mean it's going to last or perform like it can over bare paint or a suitable base of similar makeup. ReLoad may work superbly well if used as a QD on conventional technology LSP's, but I would be extremely surprised and impressed if its own characteristics lasted as long as over bare paint.

I will be interested in your reply...

Sincerely,

Steampunk


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Steampunk said:


> I stand corrected. Though to the best of my understanding, it would form the strongest 'bond' to either bare paint, or CQuartz. This in turn would yield the best durability from the product. As an example you can apply an acrylic sealant like Werkstat AJ-T over a wax; however that doesn't mean it's going to last or perform like it can over bare paint or Prime. ReLoad may work superbly well if used as a QD on conventional technology LSP's, but I would be extremely surprised and impressed if its own characteristics lasted as long as over bare paint.
> 
> I will be interested in your reply...
> 
> ...


That's what CarPro are saying


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> You can't put AJT over a wax, it's a sealant it docents last, iv tried


I believe that was what I was trying to illustrate . However, Dodo-Juice Supernatural Acrylic-Spritz (Which uses the same technology, but is a little more tolerant of prep.) may have been a better example, and I admit that my analogy may have been a bit extreme.

Steampunk


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> I stand corrected. Though to the best of my understanding, it would form the strongest 'bond' to either bare paint, or CQuartz. This in turn would yield the best durability from the product. As an example you can apply an acrylic sealant like Werkstat AJ-T over a wax; however that doesn't mean it's going to last or perform like it can over bare paint or Prime. ReLoad may work superbly well if used as a QD on conventional technology LSP's, but I would be extremely surprised and impressed if its own characteristics lasted as long as over bare paint.
> 
> I will be interested in your reply...
> 
> ...


You are correct with your above statement as far as Reload is concerned. Best on bare paint/Cquartz (12 weeks durability+) but also great on other sealants/waxes (typically up to 8 weeks). :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> You are correct with your above statement as far as Reload is concerned. Best on bare paint/Cquartz (12 weeks durability+) but also great on other sealants/waxes (typically up to 8 weeks). :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Cool; very interesting point to know! :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> It is easy to look at the base ingredients of products and come to premature conclusions but the reality (proved via real world testing) is that it will work better than any other 'top-up product' out there.


In my tests, Sonax Briliant Shine Detailer proved to be more resistant against chemicals, than Reload.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Where did you buy that one? They have change spray head? I have
> better spray head (canyon?)


I got it from I4detailing


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

@CarPro

What are the added benefits of using Reload on top of a conventional carnauba based wax? And will it effect the wax coating at all?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Steampunk said:


> I believe that was what I was trying to illustrate . However, Dodo-Juice Supernatural Acrylic-Spritz (Which uses the same technology, but is a little more tolerant of prep.) may have been a better example, and I admit that my analogy may have been a bit extreme.
> 
> Steampunk


I know I'm sorry, that's why I edited my post but I was to late, Saturday night:thumb:


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

I got reload from detailed Image at NJ and I applied one layer to my car. It was easy ON/OFF no issue for application. It adds high gloss to the car but I have to admit the initial gloss and shine was extremely good from Bouncer's Satsuma Rock. Next day we had lots of rain and I couldn't believe how reload react and perform! the beading was unbelievable, at least from my humble perspective, and when the rain stop the car looks as it was just wax with superb glossy and high reflection look as well. Thanks to all.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

evotuning said:


> In my tests, Sonax Briliant Shine Detailer proved to be more resistant against chemicals, than Reload.


Interesting. Is this the profiline quick detailer or the consumer? But I guess it's not a big difference between the. I have just recently tested Sonax Brilliant shine detailer and it's super easy to use and the water sheeting is, pardon, brilliant. I have not had the time to test the resistance against cleaning chemicals, but this sounds very promosing. The latest version of Reload is kind of tricky to use compared to the first version.

Here is the Sonax a big winner to me. No streaks whatsoever, even if applied heavily.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Porta said:


> The latest version of Reload is kind of tricky to use compared to the first version.
> 
> Here is the Sonax a big winner to me. No streaks whatsoever, even if applied heavily.


What do you mean?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Is this the profiline quick detailer or the consumer?


Consumer version in 750ml bottle. I will post later some movie against Reload.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

sm81 said:


> What do you mean?


That Sonax brilliant shine is so much easier to use then last generation of Reload. I prefere the first generation of Reload.



evotuning said:


> Consumer version in 750ml bottle. I will post later some movie against Reload.


Great!


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Bought a lot of materials recently but this stuff is stand out good. Car looks like glass and even wife said that it must have taken a long time (didnt like to say it was about 10 mins worth)!!!

Thouroughly and totally recommend. All my other sealant/QD's are going to be taking a back seat for a bit.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Porta said:


> That Sonax brilliant shine is so much easier to use then last generation of Reload. I prefere the first generation of Reload.
> 
> Great!


What kind of difficulties you have find? Streaking... ?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

sm81 said:


> What kind of difficulties you have find? Streaking... ?


Yes, a lot of streaking. And yes, I have used it with a short nap mf towel. And no, I have not diluted it 

I prefere the older version over the last version.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't understand why you are getting streaks with reload? I have black, silver and blue cars and have not experienced streaking with any of them, maybe you are using to much ???


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> Good question, because depending upon your perspective, it's either or both...
> 
> CarPro ReLoad is a waterborne product that was originally designed to maintain the beading/sheeting performance of CarPro CQuartz. This is because even once the beading of long-term coatings like this starts to fall down, there's still a resilient layer of silica left protecting the paint. It's a shame to re-do the coating before you have to, so most nano-coating companies make a product to prop-up this aspect of the coating, and ReLoad is simply CarPro's version. Does this make it a QD or a spray sealant? In the realm of nano-coatings, its job is as a quick detailer. In the realm of normal LSP's it's a sealant, because it won't bond properly to waxes or polymer sealants, and is best applied on bare paint or on top of coatings. Because of the technology it is based on, and also designed to work with, it will last longer and offer more protection than a normal silicone-polymer QD (Let's say Zaino Z-8, or Chemical Guy's V7.) if you decide to use it as a stand-alone LSP. This in many people's eyes makes it a spray sealant. However, within the scope of nano-coatings, it is merely a product to use to maintain an aspect of what is really providing the protection. Thus, it was intended as a kind of 'Super QD' for CarPro's 'Super Coating'.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan.... just don't wash it with anything too Caustic!


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is the beading 1 week after application of ReLoad


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

More reload beading. Lol


----------

